# Neti pot and severe congestion



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

So my neti pot is doing nothing. For the last 3 days I have used it twice a day with no flow at all. My sinus are so severely congested I don't even get a trickle. I just feel the water pressure back up and a stinging sensation no matter what, even with a very min. level of salt.

So do I keep using it? I am also doing eucalyptus steams, cool eye compresses, hot tea with lemon/honey/cayenne.

Ugh, I am miserable.


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok stop using the neti pot until your sinuses clear. Pooring water into already swollen nasal passages can make congestion worse and possibly damage your ears. If I were you I would get some real sudafed (you have to get it from the pharmaicist). Generally I don't like using sudafed, but sometimes it can help prevent sinus infections because it allows things to drain. I hope you feel better soon!
Eta
The reason I know this is because I did the exact same thing last year and ended up with a sinus infection. Ugh


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

Ugh just what I wanted to avoid but I think you are right because nothing is working.

And I am starting to feel like that horrible mucus family you see on the TV has decided to have a party in my body.









just looked for a feeling sorry for yourself smilie and couldn't find one.......


----------



## scottishmommy (Nov 30, 2009)

I'm sorry I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

thank you!


----------



## Ms. Sisko (Dec 24, 2002)

I suffer from chronic sinusitis but I'm too busy/pansy to get the recommended surgery. I use a neti pot every day that I am able but some days it just can't happen. I used to try to force it but I ended up choking on enough water to realize that I was being silly!









Sometimes, a little of the hard stuff (pseudoephedrine) is better than gunking up your system with a whole lots of the lame stuff (phenylephrine). That's my opinion, at least. Even large amounts of phenylephrine do almost nothing for my severe sinus congestion, but a little pseudoephedrine keeps me clear all day.

Good luck, lady! Get well, soon!


----------



## soygurl (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HollyBearsMom*
> ... and a stinging sensation no matter what, even with a very min. level of salt.
> 
> ...


I agree, stop using the neti pot until your sinuses are much less congested. But I just wanted to mention, that stinging is often caused by not enough salt, not too much (though that is possible too).


----------



## Eyelet (Feb 9, 2009)

I use the neti pot daily, but I always get some flow. Personally, I would stop using it until some of your congestion clears. As a PP mentioned, I would think it would irritate it more by trying to force it. Is your congestion due to illness or allergies?


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

More to illness, I have a terrible cold, but I do have allergies that kick in this time of year. Once the house is closed up and the heat goes on my sinuses go wonky. No amount of vacuuming, dusting, duct cleaning makes a difference.

I am even worse today so I think I need to bite the bullet and head to the Dr tomorrow...


----------



## limabean (Aug 31, 2005)

Ugh, I'm sorry you're feeling so miserable! I couldn't get any flow with my neti pot when I was sick with an awful cold last week either -- it was miserable. I ended up taking a super hot shower and it loosened up the congestion enough for the neti pot to work. I hope you feel better soon.







If you have the same thing I had, it knocked me on my butt for 3 days and then I suddenly felt fine except for a little lingering congestion and a light cough -- I hope you recover quickly too!


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

thanks Lima!! Lying on the couch with hot tea as we speak. Hope it is just 3 days!!!

I took some menthol into the shower w/ me before we heading out to church and it did nothing.







I really had no business being out of bed but my son didn't want to miss the advent lighting. Kind of awkward at the peace offering when you refuse to shake peoples hand to avoid getting anyone else sick!


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

My theory is that congestion and snot are different things. Sometimes we're congested because our nasal passages and sinuses are swollen and inflamed and not because they're full of snot. Often you can have both things going on. I can't take Sudafed. It gives me serious heart palpitations/heart racing. No good. I'd rather have the sinus issues! So, I do a combo of neti, massage/accupressure on the base of the skull behind the ear, and ibuprofen or aspirin (not acetaminophen because it's not an anti-inflammatory). Sometimes I just have to ride it out, but often it helps. Also I cut out all dairy as that causes increased mucus and inflammation. Lots of hot tea can help, too. I like a tea with fresh ginger, mint, honey, lemon and a touch of salt. I simmer it on the stove all day. It's very soothing for a sore throat, too. Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Ann-Marita (Sep 20, 2003)

Some tips I've learned...

Use NON-iodized salt. The iodine can sting. Too little salt feels like pool water (very uncomfortable) and too much stings.

I found that doing neti pot in the shower made it much easier to get the flow going! I do it at the end of a good hot shower. I turn the water a bit cooler (more to "comfortably warm" than "hot enough to steam my sinuses open").

Also, putting my head in a more upside-down position made getting the flow easier when really congested. This wasn't really possible for me over a sink. Doing it in the shower solved that. Plus, I'm less icked out about it if the solution runs down my face - I'm wet already, so it's no big deal.

Finally, doing the "stage 2", more advanced neti pot technique really REALLY helps me with congestion that the regular flow won't touch. Here's a link:

http://jalanetipot.com/how_stage2.html

Do this gently - I've made myself bleed by doing it too forcefully.

Another plus for doing neti pot in the shower is that, in the process of drying off (bending over to get my legs and feet, moving around etc), I sort of automatically get much of the excess solution out! I find that I don't generally have to do anything extra to get the water out.


----------



## HollyBearsMom (May 13, 2002)

thanks for the tips AM. I buy my salt at the HFS store and it isn't iodized. I thought I felt some relief so I tried to do the neti a little while ago with no results and horrible stinging again. So I am just going to take a break, keep drinking tea and head to bed early










thanks for all the well wishes!


----------

